# Verk.Vipa Analoges Eingabe-Modul System 200 Typ:SM231



## tunegel1 (23 August 2009)

*Habe meine VIPA SYSTEM 200 leider verkaufen müssen, daher auch der VK dieses Moduls:

Vipa Analoges Eingabe-Modul SM231, 231-1BD53*

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*231-1BD53           SM 231 - Analoge Eingabe 
            AI 4x16Bit, U, I, R, TC, RTD*

*Preis:VB ca. 160 - 180,-  da nagelneu & OVP*







*Hersteller-Nr.:* _231-1BD53_


----------

